

A Vim Primer - jonsnetwork
http://danielmiessler.com/study/vim/

======
RexRollman
Nice link. Since switching back to Linux recently, I have started playing with
Vim, and this is a helpful article.

------
yeukhon
This is super useful! Thanks.

